# 12' Alumacraft (V-hull) Build To Bass Boat



## manley09 (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is a link to my first attempt at modding this boat https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17225 I wanted to redo it because it didnt turn out how I had hoped. 

First things first is I started from scratch, stripped it and wired wheeled the entire boat.



On my previous build I used pop rivets with sealant to fix a lot of rivets that leaked. well, let me tell you DO NOT USE POP RIVETS. they WILL leak! I looked around town and couldn't find anyone who had solid aluminum rivets. Then I found https://www.rivetsonline.com/ I HIGHLY recommend this site if you need rivets. Their prices are cheap and they make quality rivets. I pretty much drilled out every rivet on the bottom of the boat. The ones that were in there were 3/16" in diameter. I drilled them to a 1/4" and bought 1/4" by 1/2" rivets from that site and replaced them all. NO LEAKS NOW!  

After I was done with the rivets, I applied gluvit to the inside of the hull. Let me tell you it's great stuff and dries hard as a rock.

Here is the bracing I'm using for the front deck. A lot of people go crazy with the bracing, but really this is all you need. It has held up perfectly.



After that I started thinking about the layout of the deck. I wanted a built in live well because I fish a lot of bass tournaments. so here's what I came up with. I ordered a kit from bass pro to turn the cooler into a live well.




I wanted storage in the back for life jackets and the anchor. There's also a bulge pump back there. I used 3/4" pine plywood for all of the wood.
Here's the battery holder I came up with for under the front deck. It's just 2x4s screwed together. it's nice and tight and they wont move an inch.


After I got all the wood cut I decided it was time for paint. I primed it with a few coats of self etching primer and found this black paint with gold flake in it....exactly what I wanted. I hit the aluminum with a clear coat for a 2 tone boat.






Black to match my explorer. When the sun is out you can really see the gold flake in the paint sparkle.

Next I bought some marine carpet from lowes and here is the finished product! I have new seats and pedestals I ordered that are on their way. but here it is..








:!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: 
Scroll down for new updated pictures!!! 
↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks good, did you get all of your leaks taken care of?


----------



## manley09 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks. Yup. No leaks to be found!


----------



## TimRich (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats a good loookin boat sir!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 28, 2012)

=D> Nice Job - How does it fish??


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice simple little boat, I had one of these when I was in high school...Good build sir! =D>


----------



## manley09 (Dec 21, 2012)

The boat fishes great! Wouldn't change a thing. In the pics I forgot to put on my trolling motor. I have one that attaches to the front. 

Things I'm going to do this winter is add a fish finder. And repaint the trailer (it's looking pretty rough). I need to rebuild the carb on the motor too. It ran good in the beginning but not so much anymore. Hopefully I can get it running good. If not I have another little motor I can use.


----------



## Gregory828 (Dec 21, 2012)

Your paint job looks pretty good, I'm just about at that point on my boat too. What method did you use to paint it?


----------



## manley09 (Dec 22, 2012)

Before I put the self etching primer on I wiped the entire boat down with acetone to get it clean. I think that's really important. Probably put 2 or 3 coats of self etching primer on. Then just used black spray paint and then I put a a few coats of clear coat over it. The paint job still looks great. There are little to no scratches on the paint and I go down a lot of gravel roads too.


----------



## Andyg (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice boat ! Like the color scheme and plenty of walking area.


----------



## Decatur (May 18, 2013)

Looks good! =D>


----------



## manley09 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey so it's been awhile and I wanted to post pictures of the updated rig!
The newest addition is on the sides. They are called Sponsons. Two 9 foot pieces of ethafoam on the sides. They have made a huge difference! Worth every penny! The boat is more stable, I don't get splashed by waves, and my speed increased! I bought them on ebay here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Canoe-Sponsons-Flotation-Strips-Bumpers-Stainless-Steel-Harware-9-foot-/121975822057?_trksid=p2352135.m2548.l4275

This first picture is of my friends boat who first told me about the sponsons. He used two sets.



The rest of these are my boat! New 15hp Johnson that runs great! New bow mount trolling motor, seats, bilge pump, 12v plug/switch..check out the pics!


----------



## manley09 (Sep 22, 2016)

more pics.


----------



## tysadawn87 (Sep 23, 2016)

love your mods!! great job!


----------

